# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Tuyển dụng >  đối tác với kỹ thuật viên CNC

## Digitrax

Tìm kiếm đối tác với kỹ thuật viên CNC
Kiến thức về điện tử (Arduino) đánh giá cao
Kiến thức tốt về thiết kế 3D
Để giúp tôi để kết thúc một máy mới đang chạy rồi.

----------


## cuibaptiensinh

Bác ở đâu vậy

----------


## anhcos

> Bác ở đâu vậy


Bác đúng là cùi bắp thật, cái tin kia là do máy dịch mà, cũng có thể do robot đăng tin nữa.

----------

